# [Heisec] Ein guter Tag, den Admin zu loben



## Newsfeed (27 Juli 2012)

Es ist wieder System Administrator Appreciation Day. Der 13. Kein Grund zur Panik. Viel mehr zur Dankbarkeit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



















Weiterlesen...


----------



## Devilfrank (27 Juli 2012)

Yeah dann lasset uns das auch tun.
Pflege der Forensoftware, Serverupdates, Beschwerde-Mails bearbeiten usw. usf.
Wenn wir Heiko nicht hätten, müssten wir Mods ganz schön ran... Lach.


----------



## Hippo (27 Juli 2012)

Der Heiko braucht aber auch seine Beschäftigung sonst wirds ihm doch langweilig


----------



## Heiko (27 Juli 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Der Heiko braucht aber auch seine Beschäftigung sonst wirds ihm doch langweilig


Wenn ich das Gummihuhn finde, gibts was auf die Öhren...


----------



## Hippo (27 Juli 2012)

*http://tinyurl.com/ct7axqt*


----------



## BenTigger (27 Juli 2012)




----------



## Heiko (27 Juli 2012)

Auch hier...


----------

